

Contribution And Collaboration In The Docker Community - AndrewRH
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/contribution-and-collaboration-in-the-docker-community/

======
engates
The first DockerCon is off to a great start in San Francisco today. So proud
to help kick it off as the first keynote this morning. We look forward to a
great relationship with the Docker team.

